# Plants.vs.Zombies.Garden.Warfare.XBOX360-iMARS Batman DLC and XBLA



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2014)

First* South.Park.The.Stick.of.Truth.NTSC.XBOX360-iMARS* seems to have been nuked for a good reason (bad pack, R18 is corrupt) so I will hold off until another release or the repack is available.

Region dupes.
*Thief.MULTi3.PAL.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED*
Previous release was region free, this features German and Italian.
*Fable_Anniversary_JPN_XBOX360-HR*

*Takedown_Red_Sabre_XBLA_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
The PC version hit many worst games of the period for being unfinished, no idea how this plays out.
*PAC-MAN.MUSEUM.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*


Spoiler: List of included games



Pac-Man (1980)
Super Pac-Man (1982)
Pac & Pal (1983)
Pac-Land (1984)
Pac-Mania (1987)
Pac-Attack (1993)
Pac-Man Arrangement
Pac-Man Championship Edition (2007) Not sure if this is the CEDX game.
Pac-Man Battle Royale (2011)
Ms. Pac-Man (1981) (this might be DLC at some point as it is migrating to in app purchase in about a month).



*Batman.Arkham.Extra.Pack.1.DLC.XBOX360-iND
Batman.Arkham.Extra.Pack.2.DLC.XBOX360-iND
Batman.Arkham.Origins.Season.Pass.Skin.DLC.XBOX360-iND
Batman.Arkham.Origins.Black.Mask.Challenge.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-iND*
http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/Batman-Arkham-Origins/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80257520828

*Plants.vs.Zombies.Garden.Warfare.XBOX360-iMARS*
Should be region free. Do note this is Xbox live only as there is no single player/offline content at all.

I meant to post this up a few days ago but hey. Plants vs Zombies was a popular tower defense title, now it seeks to branch out into an arena shooter of sorts, though in practice is looks like a polished Gears of War horde mode. Such a thing was a popular move for a lot of licensed games circa 2007, though everything seems to feature a take on horde mode these days which is nice, but the E3 footage I saw of it looked OK actually. Early reviews are it is very well made so you might enjoy this.
It is available for the Xbox one and a PC version will be out some months from now (June by the looks of things), other things might appear but nothing is set just yet.

Amazon words


    24-player multiplayer action: Choose your side, plants or zombies, in 24-player online battles
    Customization: Personalize your favorite plants and zombies with hundreds of unique items and customizations
    4-player online co-op: Join forces with friends in online 4-player cooperative mode
    New plants and zombies: Powerful new plants and zombies with a huge variety of abilities
    Expansive world: Over 10 unique multiplayer and cooperative battlegrounds

    24-player multiplayer action: Choose your side, plants or zombies, in 24-player online battles.
    Requires Xbox Live Gold and an internet connection to play
 Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare digs into the trenches with an explosive new action experience. Blast zombies, plants and new characters across a mine-blowing world that delivers the depth of a traditional online shooter blended on high with the refreshing humor of Plant vs. Zombies. Take on Co-op and Multiplayer action with your friends and sow the seeds of victory! 

*Video*

Sorry too many plant puns. Having trouble finding 360 footage so have some Xbone stuff instead.


*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
░
                                ░     ░
                                 ░   ░░       ░
                          ░      ░░   ░░        ░
                           ░      ░░ SUN░░    ░░
                           ░░    ▒ ▓ ░░▒ ░░  ░░  ░
                            ░░  ▄▄█▄▄▄▄████▄░░░░         ░
          ▄▄▀      ░       ░░░  ▐█▀▀▀▀    ██ ░░░░      ░░          ▀▄▄
         █        ░       ░░░░  ▐█  █  █▄ ██  ▒░░░    ░░              █
       ██          ░     ░▓░▒   ▐█▄█▀  ▀█▄█▌  ░░░░░ ░ ▒░░      ░       ██
     ▄██           ░░   ░░░░░░  ▐█        █▌   ░░░░    ░░░░     ░▒      ██▄
    ░██           ░░░    ▒░░░░░ ▐█  ▄▄▄▄  █▌░░░░░░▒░ ░  ▒░░░     ░░      ██▒
    ██▓         ░░░▒    ░░░▓░░░ ▐█ ▐▌░ ▐▌ █▌░░░░▓░░░  ░ ░░▓░░   ▓░░      ▓██
   ▐███▄       ░▓░░░░   ░░░░░▒  ██▄▐▌ ░▐▌▄██ ▒░░░░░    ░░░░░░░░░░░       ███▌
    ▓████     ░░▒▓█▄   ░▓██░░  ░ ░█▐▌▒ ▐▌█░ ░███▓░  ░ ░░░░░▒ ▒░░▄▓      ████
     ▓████ ▓  ░█████▓   ████  ▓██▒░█▌▒▒▐█░▒███████    ░▒█▓░░▓████    ▄▄███▓
      ▒████  ▓█▓██████  █████ ████▒░▀██▀░▒█████████  ░████░▓███▀   ▄█████▓
        ███▓    ▄██████ ███████████▒░░░░▒███▓██████▓ ░████▓███▓  ▒██████▓░
         ░░▒    ████████████████████▓░░▓███▓  ██████ ▒███████▓  ████░ ▓█
        ▓███    █████▓███████▓██████░░░▒███   ░█████ ░██████  ░█████
        ████▓   █████░ ██████░▓█████▒  ░███   ░█████ ▓█████   ░████▓
        ▓████░  █████░  █████░ ▓████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████   ░█████▒▓█
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▒  ░██████░█████ ░█████    ▀████▒██▓█
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░████▓ ░█████ ░█████     ░███ █████
        █████░  █████░  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████       █   ████
     ▓█ █████░  █████░  █████░  ████▓  ░███   ░█████ ░█████    █     ████▓
 ██▓▓   ██████▓ █████░  █████░  ████░  ▒███   ▓█████ ░██████  █    ▒█████ ██
█       ░█████  ██████  █████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████ ░█████▓██  ░██████▀    ██
     ▓▓▓ ░███  ██████  ▓█████░  ████░  ░███   ░█████  ███████░ ░█████▒  ▓▓▓   ██
   ▓▓     ░█   ░████   ██████▓  ████░  ░███▓  ░████░   █████░  █ ██░       ▓▓
  ▓             ░██    ░███▓    ████░  ▓████  ░███░     ███░  ░  █░          ▓
 ▓               ░█     ░██     ░███░  ░███▓█  ░██       █░      ░            ▓
 ▓           ▒▒          ░█      ███░  ░███░    █░       ░      ▒             ▓
  ▓            ▒▒▒        ░      ░██░  ░██░     ░            ▒▒▒             ▓
   ▓▓             ▒▒▒             ░█░  ░█░                ▒▒▒   ▒▒▓▓█      ▓▓
     ▓▓▓             ▒▒▒▒▒         ░    ░            ▒▒▒▒▒    ▒░░▓▒▒▓▓█ ▓▓▓
        ▓▓▓               ▒▒▒▒▒▒             ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒        ░░▒▒░▒▓▒▓▓▓
           ▓▓▓▓                 ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒  u are here -> ░▒░Earth▒▓█
       ▄▓▓▓▓▒░ ▓▓▓▓                                          ░░▒░▓▒░▒▓▓█
▒▒   ▄█▒▓█▒░▓░▒▒  ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                          ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░░▒▓░▓▓▓█        ▒
 ▀▒▒▒█▓█▒▒█░█▓░▒░▓         ▓▓▒                    ▓▓▓           ░░▓▒▓▀     ▓▒▒▒
   ▄█▒▒▒▓▓▒░▓░░░░▒▓░░░░░░░░   ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                      ▓▒▒▒
   ▓█▒▓█▒▒█░█▒▒▒░▓▒       ░░░░░░░░░                                  ▒▒▒▒
   ▓▓███▓Mars░░▒░▓▒█ <- we are here░░░░░                         ▒▒▒▒
   ▓█▓█▀▓▓▒▓░▒▒▒▒▒▒                     ░░░░               ▒▒▒▒▒▒
    ▓███▓▒░░░▒░▓▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒                    ░░░░     ▓▒▓█████▒
     ██▓█▒▓▓░▒░▒▓       ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒      ░░░▒▓▓█▓█░░▓▓▓███
      ██▒▒▒▒░▒▒░                         ▓▓▓▓▓   ░░▓█▓█▓██▓▒▓▓█▓██
       ▀▓▓█▓▒                           ▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓▓▓░▒▓░▓░▒██▒▒███
                                        ▓▓▓   ▓▒▒▒░░▒░▒▒░▒░▒▒▓█▒▒▒▒█▓
    ▀▄▄                                  ▓▓▓▓ ▓░▒░█▒░░█▒▓▓▒▒▓▒▒▒█████▓
▓▓▓  ▀████▄    iMARS PROUDLY PRESENT      ▓▒▓▓░▒░▒▒▒░░▒▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▒▓▓█▒█▓        ▓▓
   ▓▓▓██░████▄                             ▓▓▓▓▓░▒▓▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓▓▒▒▓█▓█▓   ▓▓▓▓▓
      ██░░█████▄                            ▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▓▓█▒▓▓▒█▓▓▓▓
       ██░░██████▄▓▓                         ▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▒░▒░▒▓█▓▒▓▒▒▓▒███▓▓▓▓▓▓
       ▓██░░███████▄▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▒▒▒▒▓▒▓▒▓███▓    ▓▓
        ▓██░░░███████▄                         ▓░▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓  ▒▀  ▓▓
         ▓███░░░███████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓                  ▒░░░▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓   ▒░▀▓▓
          ▓▓██░░░███████▓▒▒▒▒▒▓█                 █▒░░░░░░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░▓
            ▓▓███████████▓▓▒▒▒▒█                   ▒▒░░░░░▒▒▒▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ░
              ▓███████████▓▓▒▒█                      ▒▒░▒▒▓▓▓▓            ░
               ▓▓██▓███████▓▓▓                                             ░
               ▓▒▓▓██████████▄                                             ░
               ▓▒▒▒▓▓██▓██▓▓▓█▄                                            ░
               ▓▒▒▒▒▒▓▓▓████▓██▓                                           ░
               ███▒▒▒█  ▓████▀▒▒▒                                          ░
                 ████      ▓█  ▀▀▒▒▒▒                                     ░
                                   ▀▀▒▒▒▒                               ░░
                                       ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒                       ░░░▀
                                            ▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒          ░░░░░
  █▓░                                             ▀▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░ ▒▀▀       ░▓█
  ██▓▒░                                                                  ░▒▓██
  ▐█▀▀▀▀──────┐───────────────────............───────────────────┌──────▀▀▀▀█▌
  █▌      ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀    ......::| Game Summary |::......    ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄      ▐█
  █───────────└───────────────:|. ──────────── .|:───────────────┘───────────█
  █                                                                          █
  ▌                                                                          ▐
        Title.............:    Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare
        Retail Date.......:    25/02/13                            4
        Platform..........:    XBOX360
        Region............:    RF
        Genre.............:    Shotter

  ▄                                                                          ▄
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌
  ██▓▒░░──────┐────────────────..................────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀   ......::| Ripper's Notes |::......   ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌
  █▌──────────└────────────:|. ────────────────── .|:────────────┘──────────▐█
  █                                                                          █
  ▌                                                                          ▐

                  enjoy!
                                                       TRUST YOURSELF!

  ▄                                                                          ▄
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Group News |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█
  █                                                                          █
  ▌                                                                          ▐

                  Wanna join our group?

                  We Need:
                  - Supplier who can bring NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES
                  - If you like the game, buy it! We did.
  ▄                                                                          ▄
  ▐▓                                                                        ▓▌
  ██▓▒░░──────┐──────────────────..............──────────────────┌──────░░▒▓██
  ▐█▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▓▒░│░▒▓█▀     ......::| Greetings  |::......     ▀█▓▒░│░▒▓▄ ▀▀▀▀▀█▌
  █▌──────────└──────────────:|.  ────────────  .|:──────────────┘──────────▐█
  █                                                                          █
  ▌                                                                          ▐

                               SPARKS - RELOADED

  ▐▄                           ...: Contacts :...                           ▄▌
   █▄                   ─────────|.──────────.|─────────                   ▄█
  ░ ███▄                     mail @ find us on irc                      ▄███ ░
  ▒░ █▓████▓▄    ▄           ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄           ▄    ▄▓████▓█ ░▒
  ▓▒░ █▓▒██████▄███▓▄     ░▄█▀▓   Nfo by:  K4R   ▓▀█▄░     ▄▓███▄██████▒▓█ ░▒▓
  █▓▒ ▐█▒░██▀ ▄█▀▀█████▄ ▄██▄░▄▄▄░▄▄ -*--*- ▄▄░▄▄▄░▄██▄ ▄█████▀▀█▄ ▀██░▒█▌ ▒▓█
  ▐█▓▄ █▓▒░█ ▀█▌░▒▐██████████████▒▓██ 2008 ██▓▒██████████████▌▒░▐█▀ █░▒▓█ ▄▓█▌
   ███ ▀█▓▒░█▄▀█▄▄████▓▀▀▀▀▓███░▒▓█▌██▀  ▀██▐█▓▒░███▓▀▀▀▀▓████▄▄█▀▄█░▒▓█▀ ███
    ▀▄░▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀   ▄░░▄   ▀▀▀▀▀         ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄░▄▀
      ▀                                ▀▀                                ▀
```


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2014)

Bummer that Plants VS Zombies is online only.
I really liked the XBLA one.


----------

